# Beginning to think about the 2019 season



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking forward to an exciting spring season...










Just cashed a Cabela's Christmas gift card on a new decoy. Had a co-worker in Alabama that really liked it. Been thinking about getting one ever since. Time's up strutters!

View attachment 365119


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Wait, you mean people actually STOP thinking about turkey hunting?

C'mon, man!

Best 2 weeks of the year in April....turkey hunting and NFL Draft.


----------



## jstec (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you have to apply for the ZZ hunt


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

jstec said:


> Do you have to apply for the ZZ hunt


The only hunt that is guaranteed you can buy over the counter is Hunt 234. All the other hunts can be bought by anyone assuming the limited quota is not reached. Which i believe is almost always. So technically, no you dont. But you arent guaranteed you can still get one. Chances are you still will be able to, but for $5, I never risk it.


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

The way the DNR has been in the last few years , I will not give them another dime I don't legally have to. Up to a few years ago I supported the department, I no longer believe they know what they are doing, turkeys,deer ,bear . Just my honest opinion, they will not listen to the people that pay their wages. My latest beef with them outlawing beaver for bear bait. We need the trappers to keep the stream temps down, they need to sell the carcass to help offset the cost of doing something good . Thank you for your understanding


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

jstec said:


> Do you have to apply for the ZZ hunt


No. Just buy your ZZ over the counter. They never come close to selling out the quota.


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

Don't apply for any, by over the counter.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

River raider said:


> The way the DNR has been in the last few years , I will not give them another dime I don't legally have to. Up to a few years ago I supported the department, I no longer believe they know what they are doing, turkeys, deer ,bear . Just my honest opinion, they will not listen to the people that pay their wages. My latest beef with them outlawing beaver for bear bait. We need the trappers to keep the stream temps down, they need to sell the carcass to help offset the cost of doing something good . Thank you for your understanding


I agree with you. I did not know that you could not use beaver for bear bait. Do you have any idea why not? At one time they were proposing banning the sale of glands from trapped animals. I shocked John Stuit, the furbearer specialist, when I asked him about it at an SMTA trappers meeting. He seemed shocked that I knew about it. I refused to tell him who told me. It was a CO friend that had gotten a memo about it.

Lately by the way they have been doing things I think DNR should stand for DO Nothing Right. They seem to have been taking a stab in the dark with what they have been doing lately.


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

You can only use beaver for bait if the trapping season is open . It's not open during the bear season, but you have to call to get the information from the do nothing right department.


----------



## River raider (Dec 25, 2017)

In my area , northeast mi, several deer hunters are boycotting deer hunting licenses next year.


----------

